# Greenskins Classic 2004



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey gang,

It's official, the 4th Annual Greenskins Classic is scheduled for September 25th, 2004. A few things have changed this year, and we will allow for up to 6-man teams (although you need 4 to score).

Again, ALL PROCEEDS are going to Delta Waterfowl. Each team member will get a 1-year membership to Delta Waterfowl as well.

This year is looking awesome for the hunting on the classic again!

Signups available here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/classicsignup.php

More information is available after you signup.

If you have any questions, please email [email protected]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Only smoking rooms are left. Better get your rooms while they last guys!


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

With the game laws being what they are am I wrong in thinking this is open only to resident hunters?


----------



## Bobby Cox (Apr 26, 2002)

Waterfowlerguy:

No, you're not wrong. It's for residents only because only residents can hunt then. The contest is set for the time when ducks are the most naive and the hunting competition is lightest---sort of like having a slam-dunk contest for short people with trampolines set under the baskets.

Seems like if they really wanted to have a challenge they should hold the contest well into the season after 65,000 people have been shooting at the ducks for several weeks. To be totally fair, all the contestants would be restricted to hunting on unposted land.

But then again, a lot of hunters I know wouldn't participate in this "contest" because they think it cheapens hunting. To some people, hunting is more of a religion than it is a game. Seems like a really hard sell to the public to argue that you need to restrict nonresidents to preserve quality hunting for everyone when you spend your precious one week of restricted nonresident hunter access playing games on who can shoot the most and most desirable ducks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The contest is basically for guys to meet and BS. With a little friendly competition, to have some bragging rights for the year with there buddies.
Its a great time if you are a ND RES I would highly think about coming up to Lakota.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Bobby Cox said:


> Seems like if they really wanted to have a challenge....


You are probably right.....things would be different if they really wanted to make it a challenge. Good thing this event is held to raise money for Delta Waterfowl and get folks together for a good time and a little hunting without all the crap that comes along with serious competitions.

:beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Bobby Cox,

I am a little suprized at the vitriolic tone in your response to Waterfowlerguy. What do you find so offensive about a group of resident hunters getting together to have fun and support Delta Waterfowl?

If you wish to organize a different type of hunt, have one in your own state of South Dakota. Given your states restrictions on non-resident waterfowl hunters, you probably couldn't find an area that had been pounded by 65,000 people for several weeks though.



> Seems like a really hard sell to the public to argue that you need to restrict nonresidents to preserve quality hunting for everyone when you spend your precious one week of restricted nonresident hunter access playing games on who can shoot the most and most desirable ducks.


We are trying to maintain the quality of our North Dakota waterfowl hunting. I think it is very hypocritical of you to criticize North Dakota's non-resident waterfowl regulations (which attempt to do just that) when the regulations in your state are even more restrictive to non-resident waterfowl hunters.


----------



## Bobby Cox (Apr 26, 2002)

Jhegg (Jim):

I just pointed out that the Greenskins Classic is being held at the time when the hunting is easiest, and, if I recall correctly, the last couple of years the only difference between the winners and second place was either how many Canada geese were killed in a tie-breaker or whether or not a suzie was shot by mistake in an all mallard/pintail bag for 4 people. Therefore, it can't be much of a challenge, and it's analogous to having a putting contest where the cup takes up the majority of the green. I know at least some people would agree that a duck hunting contest held during the time when nonresidents are restricted from hunting in ND weakens the argument that restrictions are needed to ensure quality hunting. Instead of enjoying the quality hunting time with family or a few close friends without competition from nonresidents, some resident hunters have organized a duck-hunting contest to see who can shoot the most ducks of the most desirable species. And it's a poke-in-the-eye to the nonresidents who read this forum (Waterfowlerguy is a case-in-point) because it's held at a time when they can't participate. Of all the reasons I can think of for why I became a waterfowl biologist, trying to ensure huntable populations so hunters could have duck-hunting contests would be at the bottom of my list. Sending the proceeds to a waterfowl conservation organization is admirable, but there's a lot of other ways to raise money for Delta Waterfowl outside of having duck-hunting contests. So the last thing you'd ever see me do is organize a duck-hunting contest, regardless of the place.

I did NOT criticize nonresident restrictions in ND or SD. I think anybody who knows me (which doesn't include you) realizes that I fully support nonresident restrictions, and the strong restrictions on nonresident waterfowl hunters in SD are the primary reason I moved here after seeing what was happening, and knowing what was going to happen, in ND. And you're right, I couldn't find an area in SD that's been pounded by 65,000 people for several weeks, and I'm going to do all I can to keep it that way. I fought long and hard in ND for several years on this front, and I never saw you at any of the public hearings, advisory board meetings, sportsmen's group meetings, etc. But I have read some stuff from you back in the early 90's evaluating waterfowl loads and advertising to the world how wonderful the pass-shooting was at Horsehead Lake. Now, by your own admission, the pass-shooting at Horsehead Lake isn't even worth doing. It's a lot harder to put out a fire after you've thrown a few bucketfulls of gas on it. So if anyone's a hypocrite here Jim, it's you.

I don't have any problem whatsoever with some friends getting together and hunting on a totally informal basis with some type of "prize" going to the winners and the rest going to waterfowl conservation. But I think a full-blown duck-hunting contest that is widely publicized on the Internet is not in the best interest of the future of waterfowling. Almost every survey that's ever been done on the mainstream public's view of hunting shows that Joe Q. Public, while quite tolerant of hunting for food, takes a dim view of hunting contests, including trophy hunting. Given that this contest is occurring in ND, which already is a volatile situation regarding nonresident hunters, I think it is sending the wrong message at the wrong time.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sure is funny how nobody agrees with you COX. :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bobby,

I'm pretty disappointed that you wouldn't take this up with me personally (I KNOW you know my email address). This isn't your average duck tourney. I don't make a dime, Delta does. The people who participate say it's such a good time that I have to keep it going...and that's why it continues. I don't have much free time, but I do what I can.

Last year we had a great group of guys and the comradery was second to none. Hunting is good that weekend (obviously) and whether or not the Greenskins was around, they'd be having the same results anyways....so why not have $1000 go to Delta and have guys get together for a good time? And what's wrong with promoting people to shoot drakes???

Seems pretty funny to poke at someone else's businesses with shooting ducks when you moved your family down to SD just so you can shoot more.

This thread is to announce that the Classic is ready. If you want to start drama, please watch opera or email me at [email protected]


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bobby,
I encourage you to come up and see what the greenskins is really about. The "prize" if you want to call it that is a plaque and I do feel that the money goes to a good cause. I have tried to explain to people that this is not a contest in the sense that there are people trying to win. This is an excuse for people to get together and have fun with friends. Untill you have actually gone and seen what goes on I find it hard to put any merit in your judgement.

I would call the greenskins my favorite hunt of the entire year and its not because of the birds. Its because there are probably going to be 30 or 40 guys that I know and enjoy hanging out with all in the same motel for one weekend, drinking beer and telling stories of the hunt. This is my close friends, low key hunt of the year.

Last year we shot a few geese and some ducks. It was one of the worst weekends for me as far as kill all year but I wouldn't trade it for anything.

It doesn't matter if greenskins is held or not. All of these guys are going to be out hunting. I can't understand what the difference is if it is organized and everyone meets at a certain time and hangs out.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You have to give Chris credit for not deleting posts on here. Hey Bobby, that post about the Greenskins cheapening hunting is a low blow. The group of guys that we had last year were fathers and sons that have been hunting together for 17 years. We didn't care if we won anything as it was great to have everyone healthy and together for another season. Oh and speaking of cheap how about paying the $10.00 to post your sermons on here huh??


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm always busy during the greenskins and I've yet to contribute to Delta so I'm writing a check to Delta Waterfowl care of Chris Hustad and sending it today. I Challenge anyone else on this site to do the same that can't make it up there but wants to help a good cause.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I just pointed out that the Greenskins Classic is being held at the time when the hunting is easiest


I ask you why have a tournament when hunting is bad? Like the Botttineau shoot out ( that might not exist this year due to the lack of shooting birds)


> Therefore, it can't be much of a challenge


Lets see how easy it is for you to identify birds. All of us as good hunter have the nack to IDENTIFY them before we shoot them, REAL EASY!!!!!


> know at least some people would agree that a duck hunting contest held during the time when nonresidents are restricted from hunting in ND weakens the argument that restrictions are needed to ensure quality hunting


This is a tournament among friends here!!! we really don't take as serious as the other tournaments, and all the $ goes twords DELTA. 


> And it's a poke-in-the-eye to the nonresidents who read this forum (Waterfowlerguy is a case-in-point) because it's held at a time when they can't participate


Become a resident! Problem solved!!


> Of all the reasons I can think of for why I became a waterfowl biologist


 Did we forget to mention that ALL proceeds go to Delta which is helping conserve our wetlands? :eyeroll: 


> but there's a lot of other ways to raise money for Delta Waterfowl outside of having duck-hunting contests


You take the time to find a way to raise as much $ as the GSC does and I am sure we all will support it!!!Right now a GOOD GROUP OF HUNTER get togethor to raise $ for our state and you chose to chastize it :eyeroll:

You have one huge thing wrong here, this is a hunting contest to raise $ for the state. Not to benefit hunters. We get togethor to have a few beers and go hunting.......

GB3 Couldn't have hit it more on the nose!!!!
Really suprised Chris allowed that..........
So how do you feel about the Bottineau shootout, or any of the other hutning contest? I gaurantee you that all the proceeds don't go back to the state habitat?

Don't thrash the event until you have been there!!! You haven't seen it at it's finest...it is the future of hunting getting togethor to help the habitat!!
Trying to save the habitat you study...*So we are trying to help you out!!!!*

Oh and did I forget to metion that all proceeds go to DELTA :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Bobby you chose to spend this much time on this site and you are still a guest......When will you be man enough to become a supporting member? Or are you the type of person who get's up and leaves when things aren't going right?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Make sure PETA (People for Ethical Treatment of Animals) catches wind of this! They typically don't like tournaments of ANY kind...We had a gopher derby up here a few years back and they didn't like it one bit...

It might be contradictory to invite them, but I would highly suggest it. They are known for sending hot nude women in protest of their cause...I don't get it myself, but who am I to argue...

Make it hunting, beer, AND WOMEN!...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The only reason why I would like to have this tournament a little later in the season is because the average hunter can't tell the difference between a hen Mallard or a hen Gadwell! Let a lone trying to pick out the drakes in September! I get birds in all the time in my taxidermy business from guy's wanting to mount a hen Pintail or Mallard and lot's of times there really drakes! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

You make a good point Rick, but there isn't a better time of year to get REAL GOOD at telling a hen from a drake or a gadwall than when they are so drab. I think that the Greenskins is held in a very difficult time to hunt. Sure the birds are there, but to shoot an admirable limit of ducks takes some real sportsmanship and talent. The talent involved in calling and decoy placement that time of year so that a person can make a solid ID before he shoots and then shoot that bird is immense.

My hat is off to the competitors at the Greenskins for showing their talent. It is likely that the talents of a few rub off on the rest over the weekend and they all come back better hunters the next year.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think most guys are blowing it out of proportion. All it is is a bunch of guys, doing what they would be doing on that weekend anyway, getting together and supporting a good cause. Not to mention a little after hunt festivities. :beer: :beer:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I am one that agrees with Bobby Cox. Contest Hunting, over commercialization of the resource under the guise of economic development, rampant technology including the internet and selfish greed are leading to the demise of this great sport and heritage and most of the regular participants on this forum are willing unwitting dupes. Its time to wake up boys.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like my original question was lost in the mayhem...Just wanted to clarify for those reading I have no complaints about the issue only the hopes that there was something I was missing that might allow me to participate in all this. Different people will see the situation as they will, I just see it as an opportunity to put some faces with some screen names and have a good time. As far as the contest goes all these people would be hunting anyway so why not take the opportunity to raise some money for habitat doing it? Are they targeting "prize ducks"? Sure they are but no more so then they would if they were out and not participating in the contest. Good luck guys wish I could join you!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

waterfowlerguy

You can join them, All you have to do is move to ND.   cost of living is one h$ll of a lot less than MPLS.

I have met some of these guys, they are young guns, first class guys that are the future of hunting. they remind me a little of me(30 years ago)

For some here (not you) to belittle them for doing a *GOOD* thing crosses the line, there is really no need for it.

Anyway come on over this is a *Great* state!

Have a good one!


----------



## duck on a stick (Aug 31, 2004)

I think ol' Bobby wanted to stir up some commotion and to be flat out nasty. I was born in ND and if my wife would move with me I would be back there! Always shoot prize ducks...unless you are afraid of them getting too agressive and feeding on other "Non Prize Fowl"! I am so stoked for my trip to ND this year I can hardly sleep.

Have fun at your tournament fellas!
:roll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bobby Cox said:


> I just pointed out that the Greenskins Classic is being held at the time when the hunting is easiest, and, if I recall correctly, the last couple of years the only difference between the winners and second place was either how many Canada geese were killed in a tie-breaker or whether or not a suzie was shot by mistake in an all mallard/pintail bag for 4 people. Therefore, it can't be much of a challenge, and it's analogous to having a putting contest where the cup takes up the majority of the green.


Whatever. :roll: Do you really think the guys who do well in the contest have problems shooting ducks after opening week? Give me a break. THANK GOD for that first week! Otherwise anyone who participates in Greenskins wouldn't kill anything other than a couple gadwall and the odd spoonie all season. :roll: :roll: :roll:

I know from my own personal experience that the only reason why I hunted the last two openers were because of Greenskins. Otherwise I probably would have just sat at home and watched TV all weekend! :roll:

Let's face the facts here...the participants in the contest would be hunting with or without the contest going on. The only difference is that they probably wouldn't be watching out for hens as closely if they were out hunting by themselves. I honestly don't understand why shooting drakes would offend you. What, would you not have a problem if there was a bunch of hens lined up in all the team pictures?

The only real result of the contest is that less hens are shot and a bunch of money is raised for Delta. So please explain to me again why this is a bad thing?


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry, In my opinion, I have to agree with some of what Bobby said. Hunting "contests" of any kind involving wild game (not pen raised birds) have multiple consequences, both unintended and intended. First and foremost is the perceived ethics of the hunt by non hunters. (read any animal rights organizations). I doubt that either Gackle or Delta would want that kind of PR. Second, the last thing ND residents need right now is ANY non resident raising one single complaint with Game and Fish or FWS about the "contest" restricted to residents only. Third, if the contest raises money for Delta, are the alternative funding mechanisms (e.g. skeet shoot) that could raise the same amount of money? 
No, I am not Delta bashing. My wife and I both have associations with Delta going back to 1980 when doing our graduate work during the days of Al and Joan Hochbaum and Bruce Batt and support the wildlife research aspect of Delta. They do a heck of a job in Canada in many ways.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys are ****ing UNREAL!! I cant believe you can sit there on you *** and give Delta and Chris with such a LOW BLOW!!! uke: I cant believe it!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

its just a little friendly competion to kick off the start of the season. i'm a non resident and i'm fine with it being residents only. nodak should have some things to themselves and if some non residents can't deal wiht that that maybe they should move there. and besides those guys would go out and shoot those ducks anyways.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

scissorbill said:


> ...selfish greed are leading to the demise of this great sport and heritage and most of the regular participants on this forum are willing unwitting dupes. Its time to wake up boys.


Wow.



> I doubt that either Gackle or Delta would want that kind of PR.


The Gackle Duckfest has nothing to do with me and they turned down supporting Delta in the tourney, for profit only.



indsport said:


> Second, the last thing ND residents need right now is ANY non resident raising one single complaint with Game and Fish or FWS about the "contest" restricted to residents only.


Are you serious? The G&F and USFWS doesn't have anything to do with the tourney either? The only reasons it's residents only is because:

a) I can't find lodging to accomodate so many teams.

b) It would be more people than I'd like to handle. I'm too busy to organize an event any larger than it already is.

There's no other reasons than this. You can dream up anything you want but it comes down to that.



> Third, if the contest raises money for Delta, are the alternative funding mechanisms (e.g. skeet shoot) that could raise the same amount of money?


Sure, but I'm too busy to set up another fund raiser. Please email me the specs when you get done setting one up.



Bobby Cox said:


> I don't have any problem whatsoever with some friends getting together and hunting on a totally informal basis with some type of "prize" going to the winners and the rest going to waterfowl conservation.


Well than you shouldn't have a problem with this BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THIS IS. To call this a full blown duck tournament shows how little you know about the topic or Greenskins in the first place.
--------------------

Listen guys, I don't like tournaments either that are for money. I've heard the horror stories from Cando and I'm aware of the problems Gackle had last year. There is no incentive to break the law as there's no big prizes.

One last time, there is no monetary prize for "winning". EVERY DIME GOES TO DELTA, AND NODAK OUTDOORS PAYS FOR EVERYTHING ELSE. This is nothing more than a big getogether. We preach not to shoot hens and VERY few do get harvested as most guys wait until sunup before shooting.

Next year I'll label it the Greenskins Getogether because that's what it is. At least that way I won't get nitpicked for trying to raise money for charity. I don't see you jumping on the many other duck tournaments going on in ND? They're ALL FOR PROFIT with large prizes that can incentize breaking game violations, every penny for our "GETOGETHER" goes to Delta. Don't compare what I'm doing to the others, there's a shear difference.

Be proud of yourselves guys. I have to lock a topic for charity. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

